# My 6ft x 2ft x 2ft tropical community fish tank



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

72" x 24" x 24", approx 150uk gallons, 2x fluval 4+ internal canister filters with air pump connected to venturi system, 1x rena filstar 4+ external canister filter, fully live planted, stocking of 4 bosemani rainbows, 2 banded rainbows, 6 dwarf rainbows, 18 neon golden barbs, 17 glo-light tetra, 18 zebra danio, 7 platies, 6 bronze and 6 sterbai cories and a single bristlenose pleco.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Great pic's of a nice set up


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

just wish the fish would line up and smile for the camera


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Great pictures! We're about to set up a tropical tank ourselves. Its good to be able to see other people's set ups to give us an idea as to what to do in ours.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow! That is a beautiful tank!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice :thumbup:
I wish I could get live plants to look like that mine alway die:crying::crying:

and having a 18inch sailfin plec don't help


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg that tank is amazing .


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

That tank is amazing. None of my live plants stayed that way.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Fantastic


----------



## sallybrunskill (Jun 14, 2009)

Your tank is stunning


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

looking forward to bringing in a colony of MTS in the next week, i have a bit of a problem with beard algae growing on my slower growing plants after 2 light tubes died within a couple of daysof eahc other leaving rubbish lighting for a while. also did a full tally of inhabitants hmy:

17 neon gold barbs
17 zebra danios
6 leopard danios
5 giant danios
17 glo-light tetras
7 neon dwarf rainbows
2 banded rainbows
3 bosemani rainbows
8 rosy barbs
8 platies
6 bronze cories
4 sterbai cories
1 bristlenose plec (called Munch)

its certainly busy in there  good job i keep up on water changes hey!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Now thats a dream tank!...well for me anyways...lots of green..


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

soon to be much more green, im hoping for pretty much a wall of plants across the back, its getting there now i have the new tube in but i still need another 4 foot tube, got to save for it though 

eventually im looking to upgrade, hopefully to a 8 x 2 x 2 or a 8 x 3 x 3 :smilewinkgrin: that would be awesome, though i know it wont be for many years,probably once the girls have moved out, so in like a decade  and convincing hubby would be fun im sure!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice! Is that a _Staurogyne_ (quite rare) that I can see in the foreground?


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

no its not, have just googled what you thought it was lol i had no idea  i think it was called a crypt  i just buy what plants i like the look of and hoep for the best, if they do well i get more of them if they die off i dont get them again  it seems to have worked so far!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> Very nice! Is that a _Staurogyne_ (quite rare) that I can see in the foreground?


 My name is Danielle. I've been on the forum since April. I joined when my 3 year old cat Toby died. Anyway I was wondering if you could give me any help. I have two goldfish and the female Dasher, that's her name, well she has huge white marks on one side of her body and is getting them on the other side to. They are scattered all over her. She has scales missing too. if the other goldfish called Comet touches her she does a sharp movement as if the marks are sore to touch. I love my fish and don't want to lose them. Thank you so much. I only hope it can be cured and is nothing Comet can catch of her.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW lovely!!! x


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

love your tank - sooooo jealous


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Excellent tank. When I move I would love to get a bigger tank. Mine is currently 80cm x 45 cm x 35 cm. It does me fine in my flat, but I was always used to having my dad's five footer when I lived at home.


----------



## deandrew (Nov 16, 2009)

how much are you looking for the set up , thanks dean drew


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

What a lovely tank thnx for sharing.


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Now that's a lovely tank! :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i would love a tank like that its beautiful,


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow now that is the tank I want when I buy my own house lol. I'm just planning on getting a 110ltr in July. No way I could tow that to the US with me it'd probably get broken in transit


----------

